# شقة للإيجار بمدينة نصر



## layanalhussin (12 أكتوبر 2013)

للإيجار شقة في حي السفارات بمدينة نصر قانون جديد، مساحتها 200 م ، 3 غرف نوم ، 2 حمام ، ريسبشن 3 قطع مستويين، سوبرلوكس ، الدور التاسع ، عمارة شيك ، 2 أسانسير ، الإيجار الشهري : 3500 جنيه
للاتصال : 01281666646







:clapinghand:


----------

